# Runt of the Litter?



## Chandra (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you tell me if the runt of the litter has more problems? I recently found a chihuahua puppy for sale. Went I went to see it the person had two puppies left. Both 8 weeks old. One was the runt of the litter and was about half the size of the other. The other one has since been sold but I think the tiny one is still available. I've never owned a dog before though and am not sure if I should worry about anything with the runt. Any thoughts or advice? Note: She looked very healthy and was very playful - was just very tiny.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Chandra, there can be problems with a runt but there aren't always. If she is willing to give you a health guarantee and the puppy checks out ok with your vet then I'd say things will probably be fine. Sometimes one is a runt cause they got off to a slower start than their siblings and will still make a 4-5 pound dog.


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

My mom got the runt of the litter and he's doing better then any of his other counter parts.

He's one at least half the dog shows he's been entered in over his brother's or sister's.

No real health problems.....just he was slow to "fill" his skin.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Runts have spunk!! As long as he checks out go for it!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

My little Kismet was the runt of the litter. Kismet is the fluffy shih tzu on my siggy. I originally had her sister, Karma, for a week and she died of a birth defect. Now, Kismet, is 6 lbs at 4mths old! She's a healthy girl.
I say go w/ your gut. If when you saw the pup it looked healthy and playful I wouldn't worry much.


----------



## luvmychis (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with going with your gut feelings.
I bought a runt who was teeny tiny. When I got him he was 15ozs. and hypoglycemic. He cost a fortune but I bought him knowing he was sickly. I have grown daughters in college and I had time to give to this needy one. I'm so glad I did because he is the most lovable little guy in the world. After we got past the hard times, the rewards of his love are well worth it. He is so attached to me it is crazy! He was born to be with me!...lol


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

My dobbie I had when I was in my 20's was the runt... he was 3 or 4 pounds at 6 weeks when we got him we took him tot he vet and they said he was healthy and we had him for almost 10 years. 

go with your gut... and your heart...

good luck


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

My Rosie is the runt....she's healthy, spunky and doing great!! I picked her because she was the runt. She just melted my heart when I saw her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Ginger and Kylie were both the runts of their litters (so i was told) and they are both doing great! 

It is true that runts can have health problems but sometimes they are just slower to develope then the others. I have seen runts that ended up bigger then the other littermates as adults. 

If this person is a good breeder she will offer a health guarantee. Also I will agree with what was said about trusting your gut. She might just be a late bloomer!

(and yes, runts tend to have TONS of spunk!)

-Jessica


----------

